# Updates for Kindle Fire



## Ann in Arlington

There are, I gather, updates available for all currently 'for sale' kindle Fire models. So, no the 'original', but the '2nd Generation' Fire as well as all HD models.

This is what it says for the HD7:

We have a new, free software update available for Kindle Fire HD 7". The software update will be delivered wirelessly and includes several new features and performance enhancements:
*
Support for X-Ray for Textbooks*

Explore the "bones" of your textbook, and access all the most important terms and concepts, with glossary definitions and links to relevant textbook pages.
*Simplified Chinese Support*

In addition to the other languages offered, you can now change your device language to Simplified Chinese.
*Track your reading progress with Time To Read*

Kindle Fire HD 7" calculates your reading speed to let you know when you'll finish a chapter or book.
*Support for Kindle Editions with Audio/Video
*
You can now read books that contain audio and/or video clips.
*Print Replica Textbook Enhancements*

Scroll through thumbnails at the bottom of the screen to preview pages and jump quickly between chapters, and mark important notes and highlights in your Notebook for easy reference.

This for the 8.9:

We have a new, free software update available for Kindle Fire HD 8.9". The software update will be delivered wirelessly and includes several new features and performance enhancements:

*Change your device language*

Set your default device language to one of eight languages, including English (U.S.), English (U.K.), German, French, Italian, Spanish, Japanese, and Chinese (Simplified).
*Track your reading progress with Time To Read*

Kindle Fire HD 8.9" calculates your reading speed to let you know when you'll finish a chapter or book.
*Support for Kindle Editions with Audio/Video
*
You can now read books that contain audio and/or video clips.
*Print Replica Textbook Enhancements*

Scroll through thumbnails at the bottom of the screen to preview pages and jump quickly between chapters, and mark important notes and highlights in your Notebook for easy reference.


And this for the 2nd Gen:

We have a new, free software update available for Kindle Fire 2nd Generation. The software update will be delivered wirelessly and includes several new features and performance enhancements:

*Support for X-Ray for Textbooks*

Explore the "bones" of your textbook, and access all the most important terms and concepts, with glossary definitions and links to relevant textbook pages.
*Simplified Chinese Support*

In addition to the other languages offered, you can now change your device language to Simplified Chinese.
*Track your reading progress with Time To Read*

Kindle Fire 2nd Generation calculates your reading speed to let you know when you'll finish a chapter or book.
* Support for Kindle Editions with Audio/Video*

You can now read books that contain audio and/or video clips.
*Print Replica Textbook Enhancements*

Scroll through thumbnails at the bottom of the screen to preview pages and jump quickly between chapters, and mark important notes and highlights in your Notebook for easy reference.


More info is on the updates page at Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_200127470_software?nodeId=200529680

Updates should come automatically, but can be downloaded directly to your computer and transferred, or to the Fire via the browser and then updated -- if you d/l via the Fire browser it would probably help to have already a file manager app so you can find the file and put it in the right place so the Fire will recognize it's there.


----------



## readingril

My Fire 2 developed a permanent vertical line down it in the last week and after talking to Support over the weekend, I received a new Fire 2 on Tuesday. When I connected to WiFi it did an automatic update I didn't think anything about, because the first one did the same thing. Upon opening a book I realized my PW's time-left-to-read function had magically been ported to my new device. Quite a coincidence for a software update!


----------



## Seamonkey

I just noticed today that I had the time-left-to-read "feature.  Not sure how it determines the end of a chapter, but in my particular book, I've passed through several chapters without it seeming to notice.  I'm guessing I'm getting time to the end of this book (Beryl Markhams' West With the Night).

Did the 8.9" already support xray for textbooks?  (I know it had xray).. otherwise it seems odd to put that feature into all the 7 inch models but not the 8.9".

I don't know if mine updated overnight or if the update was pushed while I was working with CS to get my 8.9" re-synched (to show the items in the cloud) after it was deregistered and then reregistered.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I think the 8.9 did already have the features that aren't listed as part of its update. . . . but I haven't had time to check since I learned about the update.


----------



## Linjeakel

My 7" KFHD just did an automatic update right in front of my eyes - I think that's the first Kindle I haven't had to manually download the update for in two or three years.  

I'm now on 7.3.0 and, as Ann says, it looks like it's mostly an update for Books.


----------



## Dragle

I bet this is why my Fire suddenly turned itself on last night! I was drifting off to sleep with it beside my bed when I was jolted awake by a bright light shining in my eyes and was freaked out as to why it came on.


----------



## booklover888

Dragle said:


> I bet this is why my Fire suddenly turned itself on last night! I was drifting off to sleep with it beside my bed when I was jolted awake by a bright light shining in my eyes and was freaked out as to why it came on.


Perhaps it was attempting to signal the mothership.


----------



## Geoffrey

I didn't realize I had an update applied to my 8.9  until this ´To my To Read thing kicked in.  I kinda hate that they took my location number away and put it directly on the  book page.  I don't really care how long it will take to read the book; I'd fatherland down and see the location.


----------



## Toby

Perhaps it was attempting to signal the mothership.

LOL!!! I am going to remember you saying this. hahaha! i am always thinking that my books are syncing with the mothership, since I sync my books daily among devices. That happened to me once as well, & it freaked me out. It was pitched dark in my bedroom & a bright light is shining. Burglars? No, just my Fire....


----------



## Dragle

Many years ago, I had a really scary experience where my bedroom overhead light directly above my bed suddenly came on in the middle of the night.  I was living alone so I immediately thought someone had broken in!  I looked up to see my cat swinging from the pull cord of the light fixture, to which I had attached a long ribbon so I could pull it from bed without having to get up.  I went from fear to relief and amusement, LOL.


----------



## Toby

LOL! That is funny! I would have been scared to death, as well if that happened to me. I hope you were not reading a scary book before bed.


----------



## Toby

I need help! I got the updates for both my HD 7" & 8.9". My 7" shows the Reading Time. Battery okay so far that I know of. My 8.9" doesn't. Also, I charged my 8.9" overnight & this morning, the battery App showed 100%, so I unplugged it. An hour later, the battery was down to 94%. Tonight, it was down to 64%. I barely had it on today, 5 minutes at the most. This is a significant battery drain. It shows 8.3.0, which is the latest update. So, I have no Reading Time, & a significant battery drain. What should I do?


----------



## Linjeakel

Toby, the first thing I would do if you haven't already, is to switch off the device completely and then reboot it. A simple thing that can often sort out problems.

If that doesn't work, see if you can put the update on again manually - it may not let you, if it thinks it's already got it, but worth a try as it may not have installed properly the first time.

For the battery problem, it's worth letting it drain completely and then recharge again - it may be the battery meter just need recalibrating - the device may have more power than it's telling you.

If none of these things work, a call to CS might help: See here for a list of the support numbers


----------



## Toby

Thanks for the advice. Last night I let the battery go to around 50%, then I left the cover off, so that wifi could maybe finish whatever might be downloading. Then, I rebooted & charged it. Today, the battery seems to be working. Plus, I now notice that I see the Reading Time in a book. Yayyyy!


----------



## Linjeakel

That's great - I'm glad you managed to fix it.


----------



## Toby

Me too!!!   Thanks for your help. I was a bit scared when I kept checking & seeing the battery drain so quickly. I forgot about trying to reboot until later. Then, I thought that maybe the download was interupted somehow, because I have a cover that has the magnets that turns on & off the Fire, so I figured that I would just leave the cover off for 5 minutes with the wifi on & then reboot.


----------



## Toby

Bad news! I spoke too soon. Now both Fires are draining the battery again. I had trouble putting on my 7" at 1st. It shows the low battery message. The 8.9 is showing the battery to be about 20%. I'll call CS tonight & let them figure it out.  

Forgot to mention - Amazon had sent me the updates. I did not manually update. That's why I am contacting CS instead. I am hoping that they can do something on their end to fix this problem. I will let you know what happens.


----------



## Dragle

Let us know how they solve it.  I had an issue with my 8.9HD's battery draining completely overnight (happened 3 or 4 times).  I couldn't figure out if an app was causing it or what.  It hasn't been doing it lately, and not since I installed the GSam battery monitor.


----------



## Toby

I spoke to CS tonight. He said the rapid battery drain, just like you had as well, could be caused by keeping wifi on all the time. He told me to charge up my Fires again to 100% & to turn off wifi. Use it normally & see I still see a big battery drain. He said that the recent update was a big file & any stuff going on in the background & having the Fire's, kindles wifi compete with each other to download, etc. Okay, so this rapid battery drain from 100% to 0% also just happened recently. Usually, I get a quicker battery drain when the battery is around 30%. I forgot to tell this last part to the CS guy. If I still get the battery drain, I have to call back & speak to someone else, which could lead to replacing my Fires.


----------



## ginaf20697

Yeah I went through the same process. I woke up this morning and in about 15 minutes without doing anything it's down to like 85%. I think it's something with the new update since it just started this week.


----------



## Toby

I agree. Turning off the wifi did not solve my battery drain in the 8.9. It went from 100% at 12 AM to 6% after 12 PM. So far my 7" is working, but I won't know until I wait longer to see if it holds. I thought it was working before, but then the battery drained. I put the wifi on to use & then I turned it off. I am charging up my 8.9 again. When that is charged up, I will check the 7 again. I believe the CS person gave good advice for a Fire with no problems, but it did not address the Fire Update issue. Last night, I read up to 4 pages on the Fire update in the discussions at Amazon, & although some people do not have a problem, many are having different problems with the Fire after the recent update, including the battery drain.

I will have to contact CS again later today, after the 8.9 Fire is charged up again.

Let me know if you find out anything. I will let you know what happens with CS.


----------



## ginaf20697

It might be nice to talk to someone there who wasn't obviously using their Kindle CS manual. No matter what I told them they would not veer off their script.  

Oh and they said if it still wasn't working properly today it was probably defective and they would send me a new one. I'm really reluctant to do that since this so obviously seems like a software issue.


----------



## ginaf20697

Well I came home and with the wi-fi off the battery was pretty much the same as when I left. Hopefully that was the problem even though I never had a problem with the wi-fi on before. Will have to watch a while before I'm convinced.


----------



## Toby

Gina, thank you for saying that.    Last night I was walking around thinking that exact same thing. I kept the wifi on all the time before the update & never had my Fire drain completely down without using it overnight. 

I was dreading having to call CS again tonight. I do not want a replacement & thought that they might suggest this again. Last night I only got as far as 4 pages of the Fire Update read at Amazon's Discussion threads. Now, I did reboot my 8.9, but I might not have done it right. Someone on the group suggested to reboot with the wifi on, &  holding down the power button until it said to shut down. Then the person said to hold the power button down for 30 seconds, ignoring anything shown on the screen. Then, to wait for 10 seconds. Then, to press the power button to put the Fire back on.

I did this twice on my 8.9 with the wifi on, because after the reboots the wifi was off & the airplane mode was on. I thought that maybe I hit the wrong thing, but I didn't. I think the reboot is working so far. I just rebooted the 7" & the wifi stayed on with the airplane mode on off. I am also going to keep the wifi off unless I need it.

Could someone please explain the airplane mode & wifi thing?   I forgot what someone said. I think Ann or Betsy had explained this before.


----------



## Seamonkey

If you can get tech ShannonB (this would be after calling Kindle CS and then getting kicked up to techs).. she  actually owns and uses and loves a Fire HD 8.9" so she isn't on script.

KarlS also goes beyond scripts, though his kindle is a Paperwhite.


----------



## Linjeakel

Toby, 'airplane mode'* is just another way of saying 'wi-fi off' since when you get on a plane they ask you turn it off. It's confusing a lot of people because you have to have it say 'on' if you want your wi-fi 'off' and vice versa. (It explains it in the settings on the PW, but not on the Fire).

I think it's been changed to bring it in to line with a lot of the recent smart phones which have an 'airplane mode' which allows people to use their phones to play games etc while still having the phone part switched off in accordance with airline regulations.



* If you have your Kindle set to British English it will say 'aeroplane mode'.


----------



## Toby

Thanks for your help.   Yes, on the kindle, it's not confusing, because airplane mode means no wifi, but on the Fire, you have both wifi on/off plus airplane mode on/off.


----------



## Toby

Today, I checked my Fires & the battery was working, not draining excessively, with the wifi off, so I decided to put the wifi on to test out the battery on both Fires. I was opening a book to sync on my 8.9, & the page went black, except the top where it displays the time & maybe the bottom bar. I closed & opened the cover with magnets twice. The screen was black. Nothing happend, so I pressed the power button to reboot & I saw the kindle fire words on the screen. I let go of the button. Then thought that maybe I was not rebooting it, so I pressed in the button again, but realized that maybe the kindle was rebooting on it's own, so I let go of the button. It worked. I got into the book, whcih showed the Locations like before the update, but is now showing the reading time. The battery did go down on both Fires around 10% when I had checked hours later. 

I will see how the battery holds with wifi on, on both Fires to be sure that it is working, but it seems that rebooting, maybe more than once, is what is the solution to the recent software update that is causing rapid battery drains, that many people have. I have also read at amazon's thread on this update, that after pressing the power button in for 30 seconds, to wait 20 seconds, not the 10 seconds that I reported earlier, before pressing the power button again to put the Fire on.

Other people at amazon's thread on the update said that they had to do a factory reset to solve other problems caused by the recent update.


----------



## Dragle

Wow--too bad that update is causing problems on some Fires.  I shouldn't jinx it by saying this, but I had no problems with my 8.9HD after my update.  The battery is still acting as it was before. Hope yours is OK now.


----------



## Toby

Nope, it's still not working with wifi in. The battery drained down to 30%. I am still not sure what to do yet.   Dragle, I am glad that yours is working.


----------



## ginaf20697

Did you do a reset back to factory default? That's what CS had me do and it seems to be working better even with the wi-fi on.


----------



## Toby

Gina, no. I debated back & forth on if I should do this. I did not want to do this if it was not going to work. I went to the Forum on Amazon, & someone mention that she fixed her Fire's battery drain, by turning off the apps collection data that is in your settings under apps. She also did a reboot, but waited a minute to put the power back on. 

Last night, both Fire batteries drained once again. I charged up the batteries again today. Then, I turned off the apps data collection. On my Fire 7" - I have the wifi on. Battery is holding. *** On my 8.9" - the wifi is turned off. The battery drained to around 70% a few hours later. I then rebooted the 8.9. Around an hour later, the battery is holding. I am going to wait to see if it's fixed. Basically, I am not using the Fires at all.


----------



## Dragle

Toby, are you talking about the "Collect App Usage Data"?  If so, I should mention that I turned that option off when I first noticed it was there. I don't remember if that was before or after I had my battery problems.  If you would like me to test, I could turn it back on for a while and see if my battery starts draining.  Meanwhile let's see if turning it off works for you.


----------



## Toby

Sounds like a plan. Yes, try it just to see. I might have had it turned off before the update & it got turned on after the update. I really don't know, since I did not even know it was there until I read about it.


----------



## Dragle

OK, turning it on now and will check the battery in the morning....


----------



## Toby

Thanks Dragle!


----------



## Dragle

OK, my battery is still at 84%. I even played a game for a while last night after turning it on,so it doesn't seem to be hurting anything. 

Unless your battery suddenly went bad just at the time of the update, I would think the problem is caused by an app. You might try removing any that seem like possible suspects, install a battery monitor like Gsam, and reboot. That's what I did, but I still have no idea what caused my battery problem and why it resolved itself.


----------



## Toby

Thanks Dragle! I really appreciate your trying. Many people are reporting that this happened, battery drain as well as other problems, at the time of the update, so I think it's more that it started with the update, but of course, anything is possible. I am thinking that the update might have done something to something, don't know what, that caused the battery to drain. I am charging up my 8.9 once again. The battery is now going down slower, but still draining too much in a short period of time, when not in use, so unless I change my mind, tomorrow I am going to do a restore to factory settings. On my 7", I am now not experiencing the rapid drain with the wifi on, but I think it's still may be going down faster than before. I might also do a restore to factory settings on that as well. If all else fails, I will call CS to get a replacement(s).


----------



## Seamonkey

Back to early discussion of this update.  I'm reading a book that has page numbers (but they seem off to me).  Anyway, in the bottom left corner of the display I  can toggle between Page n of n,  Loc nnnn, and 17 mins left in book.  So it seems you at least do not have to look at the time left to read if it bothers you..  I had noticed that at different times I saw different displays and touched the words and voila!  Toggles.

I think I had the battery drain.. very odd timing, since I lost my Fire 8.9" HD, and thus had Amazon de-register it, then when it was found and returned to me, had Amazon reinstate the registration, but seems that this hit right when the update was pushed, and I had  a huge battery drain, where the icon was red.. in the middle of working with the Amazon tech, so we opted to charge overnight and have me call back, since I was having issues with the device not displaying all the items in my cloud.  At the time I thought it was just all it was going through to index a large number of books, plus some documents and pictured and lots of apps, but I think the update hit then as well..

Haven't had any problem since then.


----------



## maries

I had the battery drain issue. Fortunately I have the battery HD app that showed the graph with the battery totally draining. The person at Amazon said they weren't aware of issues from the upgrade. I have a hard time believing that.. I had to deregulated and start over. So far ok but the graph would show things ok for awhile and then straight down so I will continue to monitor. I even had a keyboard issue for a short time.


----------



## Toby

That's what happened to me. After rebooting, it seemed to work for awhile & then drain down. I too have a hard time believing that amazon's CS has NOT heard of the battery drain caused by the update. Sounds more like a cover up to me. 

Today, I did a reset to factory settings on both my Fires as my last resort. I have my wifi on both Fires. I downloaded some stuff back. not a lot. I lost a licence in a current book that I am reading. I will have to contact CS on that matter sometime. I am hoping that this finally works.


----------



## maries

Toby - so far so good with mine too.  It stayed at 80% over night.  I received the usual followup email from Amazon CS asking if they solved the problem.  I said NO so I could email back that I didn't believe they knew that there was an issue due to the latest upgrade and that I would continue to monitor the battery performance now.  I would have more respect if they would admit that this caused this unexpected problem for some and apologize.


----------



## Toby

Maries, my battery is holding as well, or is at least going down normally again. All day today, I have been walking around feeling the same way as you. I would have felt better just like you, if they just told the truth & tried to help me fix the problem on the spot. Things happen. Tell the truth. Resolve the problem. I planned on calling amazon today about loosing the book licence & telling the CS, that I want it on record that there were problems caused by the update, even though I already told them. I would not have trouble with the book if it wasn't because of the update. I didn't call yet, because people kept dropping by tonight.


----------



## maries

Toby,
I haven't been using my Fire but check the battery level.  It only went down 1% since Sunday night when I used it last.  Hopefully Amazon will eventually acknowledge the issue.  I'm glad there was a simple fix to correct the problem.


----------



## Toby

That's wonderful, maries. My batteries seem to be acting normal again as well. I called up CS today about my book licences lost in a book, because of the update. The 1st CS girl said, no, she had not heard of the problems caused by the update. She could not fix my problem, so I then was put on hold for 5 min's or so. Then spoke to a CS Tech. He fixed the problem. AND, he has heard of the problem & said so. I thanked him twice for being honest for admitting it. I told him that e eryone in the kindle groups are getting aggravated with CS not admitting that the update caused a problem. I told him that I want it on record that I had a problem, so that amazon can help others.

Then, this same CS tech guy sends me the script saying that he is doing me a favor that he is giving me a book refund, but will make an exception for me because of the circumstance. I bought the book on 4/2. Today is 4/9. It is within the 7 days. Plus, I never asked for a refund. Just my missing 2 book licences that is due me.   Give me a break. They need to write more scripts for these CS people to follow up with in an email.


----------



## Dragle

I visited MobileRead forums tonight and there was a thread there saying that the update installed an app called com.nokia.odnp.com which is what has been causing the battery drain. The thread suggests that if you turn off "location based services" this will stop the new app from draining your battery. I don't know if this info is correct but I have had my location based services turned off all along which could explain why I didn't get the drain (I tend to turn off anything I find that hints of privacy invasion ).

Wish I had seen this before you did your factory reset, but the info may be useful for others, and maybe you'll want to turn off your location-based services.

Also, this new app is apparently in preparation for the next Fire model which it's rumored will include Nokia maps.
http://www.theverge.com/2012/8/30/3281377/amazon-kindle-fire-nokia-maps-rumor


----------



## Seamonkey

I've had Location-based services turned ON all along and not experiencing a drain.


----------



## maries

I think I had location services on.  Wouldn't I need that ON for weather apps to work?


----------



## tommyr

This issue has been happening for a while now, to me as well. You'd think they sort this out by now. It REALLY sucks when you go to use the fire and the battery symbol with the red fill line comes on and you know you're screwed until recharge. This is NOT GOOD Amazon! FIX THIS. Firmware? Software? FIX IT. I'm telling people to WAIT before buying it 'til it's fixed.


----------



## Toby

I had heard of turning off Location services, as everyone is suggesting things to try. Like Maries, that would not work for me as I also check the weather app everyday. So far, the only thing that has worked, that has fixed my problem caused by the update, has been to do a reset to factory settings. Thankfully, the batteries are still acting normally since I did this on Sun. on both my Fires.


----------



## tommyr

Toby said:


> I had heard of turning off Location services, as everyone is suggesting things to try. Like Maries, that would not work for me as I also check the weather app everyday. So far, the only thing that has worked, that has fixed my problem caused by the update, has been to do a reset to factory settings. Thankfully, the batteries are still acting normally since I did this on Sun. on both my Fires.


And lose all my stuff/settings? NOT acceptable IMHO. Thanks though for the info. No offense meant.


----------



## Toby

None taken, Tommyr. After spending over a week or so of frustration trying different things & having to charge up both of my Fires daily, I decided to try it as my last resort. If it did not work, I was going to ask for replacements, but it did work. So far that is. I wanted a working tablet, so it was worth it. I have the 32GB, so that I can put a lot on it. I had a bunch audiobooks, lots of music, a bunch of apps, & books. I now have to put my items back. I spent a lot of time doing this in the 1st place, so believe me, I understand how you feel. Now, I can use my Fires. To me, it's worth it. Whatever you end of doing or not doing, let us know how you make out or what does work for you.


----------



## Dragle

I check my weather app frequently and I have no problem using it with location services turned off. It's AccuWeather.  You can enter whatever location(s) you want to check and set a default. What weather app are you using?


----------



## maries

I've had very minimal battery drain since the fix.    I have been very impressed with the battery length so was stunned when I opened my K-Fire after a few days and it was dead.  All back to normal now.


----------



## omnibus34

I just had customer service on the phone.  At the outset it sounded like the guy was trying to jerk my chain and play on what he thought was my ignorance regarding all matters Kindle fire HD

I did'nt feel rushed during the conversation and he slowly changed his tune and told me that they, Kindle,  were aware of and working on a software fix for the problem.  After I suggested the pros and cons of a factory reset he indicated that the company line had no opinion yea or nay about that.

To reiterate I did'nt get the feeling that Kindle was trying to placate me.  I do believe they are on top of the situation.


----------



## tommyr

That's good to hear. Thanks for that info!


----------



## Toby

Dragle, that's the weather app that I use. Thanks for telling me that I can turn off locations & be able to use this weather app.

Omnibus34 - that's awesome news! Thanks for letting us know that amazon is trying to fix this problem.


----------



## maries

This is weird. I have the Battery HD Pro app. I've been checking the batter percentage since the update issue and all looked well. Tonight I looked at the graph. Based on that I list power completely from 8:30 Tuesday night until 1 pm Wednesday.  When I looked back on the graph when I had the problem it seemed to correspond to what was going on. So I don't know if this is an app problem or ongoing issue from the upgrade. 
Any thoughts?


----------



## omnibus34

I went the factory reset route.  It's a little scary but when all is said and done all you're likely to lose are some game hiscores and bookmarks.

It's worth it.

The think that tipped me over was before the reset I had my Fire HD on charge for about 3 hours and got up to only 52% charge.


----------



## tommyr

Doesn't a factory reset delete the apps you bought too? Or can you redownload those free? 

Mine was dead AGAIN this morning when I went to use it. This is really pissing me off now.


----------



## maries

tommyr said:


> Doesn't a factory reset delete the apps you bought too? Or can you redownload those free?
> 
> Mine was dead AGAIN this morning when I went to use it. This is really pissing me off now.


No you don't lose any apps. They will be in your cloud. I did lose web sites I had bookmarked but that wasn't a big deal to re-add those as I used them.


----------



## tommyr

maries said:


> No you don't lose any apps. They will be in your cloud. I did lose web sites I had bookmarked but that wasn't a big deal to re-add those as I used them.


Alright, guess I'll try the reset then. Thanks!


----------



## ginaf20697

Possibly having issues again. Charged overnight, unplugged and when I came home the battery was dead. From what I can tell from the battery monitor most of it was used by Kindle system apps. Will have to test out again tomorrow to confirm.


----------



## omnibus34

I agree that one or more system apps are responsible.  I ran a couple of programs that look at system resources and one in particular showed a 40 something percentile.  Truthfully I did'nt know how to translate that into battery drain and now that I've done the reset to factory defaults I can't go back and check.

I've run some graphic intensive games today and as I write this I'm showing 88% charge.


----------



## tommyr

I did a factory reset as suggested. We'll see if that helps. I have my doubts. 

Most annoying problem ever.


----------



## Toby

So far, my battery is acting normally. It looks like amazon is working on an update to fix this problem, according to what another person has stated. Tommyr, you can go to MYK page at amazon & there is a list of books, etc. you can re-send whatever back to your Fire as well as re-send/re-download from the Fire.


----------



## ginaf20697

Well my Kindle seems OK again, knock on wood.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

My Fire HD8.9 just updated to Firmware 8.3.1.

(You can check your firmware version by swiping down to go to the Setting menu > More > Device > About)

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm still on 8.3.0. . . .will keep an eye on it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I was trying to download the FAOTD to test...  "Why is this thing going so frickin' slowly?"  Then, trying to import a pic into it the thing locked up.  I was trying to restart it and it wasn't even responding to that, when I got the "Your Kindle is Updating" screen.



May this will resolve the battery issues people have been complaining about--I hope so.  Ironically, it took my battery from 53% to 35%.... 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The link to the update page is
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_left_cn?ie=UTF8&nodeId=201075600

Let me know if the link doesn't work for you...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

There is also, apparently, an update for the HD7. . .I'm on 7.3.0 and amazon lists 7.3.1 as the current version.


edit to add:  I did a sync on both and then let them sleep and they both updated.  . . .


----------



## alicepattinson

maries said:


> I've had very minimal battery drain since the fix. I have been very impressed with the battery length so was stunned when I opened my K-Fire after a few days and it was dead. All back to normal now.


Yay! me toooooo. Everything is running pretty smoothly now


----------



## Linjeakel

My new HD8.9 did an update as part of it's initial setup yesterday so I may already have it - will have to check when I get home.

Any ideas what's changed?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The page just says peformance enhancements and bug fixes...

Betsy


----------



## tommyr

I synced, no update on my 7" and I checked "Device" and the "Update your Kindle" is greyed out. 

still on 7.3.0 

Edit:

Spoke too soon, it just now updated itself!


----------



## Seamonkey

Thanks, Betsy, for the link.. I used that and after awhile, it did update.


----------



## Toby

Thanks for letting us know. I will have to check mine out.


----------

